#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Ask : AGA#3 1992 vs AGA#3 2000 differences

## chamdy

Hey, please help me about the differences of AGA3 version 1992 with 2000? 
is there a difference in the calculation formula?    


thxSee More: Ask : AGA#3 1992 vs AGA#3 2000 differences

----------

